# Sandhill Crane-Cache



## browning3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Just looking for advice on how to hunt sandhill crane. I drew cache and this will be my first year hunting crane. I've seen crane around a lot duck hunting and thought I'd give it a try. Any advice as how to hunt them, where to hunt them, or what equipment I need (such as decoys and calls) would be helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Last year, was my first time hunting cranes. I found an area of public land in between fields with a ditch going into it and they would fly over very low. I pass shot them. I think just like swans you can come close to making a call with your mouth with a little practice. 

Also, look at landowners. I know some are not the biggest fans of cranes.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Why would you want to shoot a Pteradactyl....sad....:-(


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

find a landowner and talk to them. find fields they are hitting and what times. if you have no decoys find there flight path going in to the field and get under it and pass shoot them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I can pass this tip on...those big boys are flyin a lot faster than you think...get out in front of 'em! 
They're great sport, have fun.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Lost I am surprised. First of all they are fun as heck to shoot. Second they are great eating. True story. Two years ago while we were on our annual goose trip to Canada I decided to fix a meal of cranes for our farmer hosts. We generally kill a few every trip. I cooked several birds in a gravy and after stuffing ourselves there were some leftovers. The farmers wife was going to give the leftovers to the hired man for lunch the next day. The teenaged daughter said absolutely not. This was way to delicious to give away. I have had several emails since mentioning how good those "buzzards" tasted.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

SX3 said:


> Lost I am surprised. First of all they are fun as heck to shoot. Second they are great eating. True story. Two years ago while we were on our annual goose trip to Canada I decided to fix a meal of cranes for our farmer hosts. We generally kill a few every trip. I cooked several birds in a gravy and after stuffing ourselves there were some leftovers. The farmers wife was going to give the leftovers to the hired man for lunch the next day. The teenaged daughter said absolutely not. This was way to delicious to give away. I have had several emails since mentioning how good those "buzzards" tasted.


Just funnin ya. I was going to put in but I heard the season limit was 1, is that true? If so that doesn't warrant my time. Heck down south you have a daily bag limit!


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

True just one in Utah. Saskatchewan is 5 per day with a 15 possession. But like the geese, flocks sizes are in the hundreds if not thousands. I kind of figured you knew better but figured I would tell the story.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have hunted them over decoys and also pass shot them. If I had the choice, I'd try and get them to decoy - there is something about having a bird that size commit and decoy. :shock:

Cranes are deceptional flyers - they are moving faster than they appear. Make sure you lead them plenty and have fun! They don't call them ribeye of the sky for nothing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would definitely get out before the season and see if you can find areas they are hitting. I don't know of any landowner that likes the damage cranes can do in short order. Find out where they are hitting regularly and go and knock on some doors. 

I've only done it one time and it was a cool experience. I had my then 6 and 3 year old daughters with me. The crane I shot literally would have hit my 3 year old in the chest on its way down if I would not have grabber her and moved her out of the way. I took one step over, picked it up, and we were done. 

They are fantastic table fare. I really wish we had liberal seasons for them like in other areas. I have not applied since that one hunt as it takes a few years and some effort for only one bird. But I'll start putting my kids in when they are ready.


----------

